# Drehmomentschlüssel für Pedalmontage?



## FlowRider92 (22. März 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe mir grade ein neues Paar Sixpack Kamikaze Pedale gegönnt und auf der sehr spärlichen
Anleitung die auf den Karton gedruckt ist, heißt es dass ein kleiner Drehmomentschlüssel benutzt werden muss (Der Inbus ist durchgestrichen). Da Ich leider ein Techniknovize bin meine Frage; Muss Ich mir wirklich jetzt für minimum 50€ einen Drehmoschlüssel kaufen? Vorallem hat man ja zwei unterschiedliche Drehrichtungen der Gewinde und viele Schlüssel lassen sich nur in eine Richtung drehen.. Sorry für die dumme Frage. 

Greetz


----------



## RetroRider (22. März 2018)

Soweit ich weiß haben alle DM-Schlüssel entweder eine umschaltbare Ratsche oder man kann den 4Kant von beiden Seiten her einstecken. Wäre ja sonst ziemlich witzlos.
Ich mach's immer so: Pedale mit 35 Nm anziehen, dann nach 100 oder 200 km nochmal nachziehen. Falls sich dabei was bewegt (Setzungserscheinungen sind am Anfang normal): nach den nächsten 100-200km nochmal nachziehen. Bis sich Nix mehr rührt.
Bei "Sport"-Kurbeln sind ja die Gewinde aus Alu statt aus Stahl. Für weiches Alu ist die uralte Gewindegröße von Pedalen ziemlich grenzwertig. Ich hab das Gewinde in der Kurbel sowohl durch zu festes Anziehen als auch durch Fahren mit lockerem Pedal schon zermatscht bekommen. Deswegen jetzt nur noch mit DM-Schlüssel und regelmäßigem Check.

Aber wenn du nicht zu ungeschickt bist, wird's auch ohne DM-Schlüssel gut gehen. Einfach ordentlich fest aber nicht zu fest schrauben und hin und wieder mal checken.


Die nächste Frage wäre: Gewinde trocken oder mit Antiseize/Fett einschrauben? Ich mach's immer mit, nachdem so ein Pedal schon mal hartnäckig festkorrodiert war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (22. März 2018)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß haben alle DM-Schlüssel entweder eine umschaltbare Ratsche oder man kann den 4Kant von beiden Seiten her einstecken. Wäre ja sonst ziemlich witzlos.


Nicht alle.
Es gibt DM die nur in einer Richtung funktionieren.
Eine umschaltbare Ratsche heißt nicht, dass dann auch der DM in beide Richtungen funktioniert


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. März 2018)

Ich habe noch nie einen Drehmomentschlüssel für die Pedalmontage verwendet, und im Freundeskreis nutzt den auch keiner. Beschädigt wurde noch nichts, gelöst hat sich auch nichts.

Nur: Dir kann keiner garantieren, dass Du es richtig anziehst. Und wenn Du irgendwas schrottest und wahrheitsgemäße Angaben gegenüber Sixpack machst, werden sie die Gewährleistung ablehnen.

Entscheide selbst, für wie relevant Du dieses Risiko einschätzt.


----------



## Mario8 (23. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Ich habe mir grade ein neues Paar Sixpack Kamikaze Pedale gegönnt und auf der sehr spärlichen
> Anleitung die auf den Karton gedruckt ist, heißt es dass ein kleiner Drehmomentschlüssel benutzt werden muss (Der Inbus ist durchgestrichen). Da Ich leider ein Techniknovize bin meine Frage; Muss Ich mir wirklich jetzt für minimum 50€ einen Drehmoschlüssel kaufen? Vorallem hat man ja zwei unterschiedliche Drehrichtungen der Gewinde und viele Schlüssel lassen sich nur in eine Richtung drehen.. Sorry für die dumme Frage.
> ...


Sehe ich wie Retrorider, dafür extra einen Drehmomentschlüssel zu beschaffen, sollen dann wirklich nur Leute ohne jedes Feingefühl tun. Allerdings sind 35Nm mit einem kleinen Inbus-Schlüssel ziemlich viel, was aber ein guter Gewindeüberlastschutz ist . Ebenso auf jeden Fall fetten. Bei mir sind die Dinger daher immer mit weniger als 35Nm angezogen. Das Re-/Li-Gewinde ist auch genau so angeordnet worden, dass die umlaufende Walkbewegung die Gewinde zuzieht. Vermutlich gibt es mehr Probleme mit angeknallten und vergammelten Pedalgewinden, als mit lockeren.


----------



## memphis35 (23. März 2018)

Und so kann es aussehen wenn man viel zu leicht anschraubt


----------



## FlowRider92 (23. März 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten,

Ich habe jetzt sicherheitshalber nochmal bei Sixpack angerufen und der Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagte mir genau das gleiche wie Mario8, nämlich dass die Montage mit DM-Schlüssel eben aus Garantiegründen so in der Anleitung steht und es auch ganz normal mit Inbus geht, wobei grade bei Carbonkurbeln die 40+x Nm sicherlich mit dem kleinen Innensechskant sehr schwer zu erreichen sind. Montagefett besorg ich mir jetzt auf jeden Fall noch, meine alten Pedale haben sich ohne auch kaum lösen lassen aber selbst schuld  Das ist eben das Problem wenn man zwei linke Hände hat aber sich Mountainbiken als Hobby aussucht


----------



## Mario8 (23. März 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Und so kann es aussehen wenn man viel zu leicht anschraubt


Das sieht übel aus, aber da muss doch jemand ewig mit lockeren Pedalen rumfahren ohne irgendwie mal was zu merken und hinzuschauen.


----------



## memphis35 (23. März 2018)

Mario8 schrieb:


> aber da muss doch jemand ewig mit lockeren Pedalen rumfahren ohne irgendwie mal was zu merken und hinzuschauen.


Erste Ausfahrt von ca. einer Stunde ( und ich bin nicht gefahren ( . Wahrscheindlich habe ich das Pedal reingeschraubt und nicht festgezogen . Auf jeden Fall habe ich die Mähr, dass die Pedale sich von alleine festziehen, für mich abgehackt .


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. März 2018)

Vielleicht bringt's ja was, vielleicht ist es auch vergebliche Liebesmüh, egal:
Hacken tut man mit ner Hacke oder mit nem Beil.
Was Du regelmäßig meinst, wenn Du "abhacken" schreibst, ist abhaken. Kommt von "Haken dran" hinter einen bestimmten Punkt auf einer Liste. Thema erledigt, abgehakt.


----------



## memphis35 (23. März 2018)

Ja , Hans . Danke für die Rechtschreibbelaberung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. März 2018)

Wie heißt es so schön: Weise einen schlauen Menschen auf einen Fehler hin, und er wird sich bedanken. Weise einen dummen darauf hin, und er wird dich beleidigen...

War kein Angriff, sondern lediglich ein Hinweis, weil Du es regelmäßig falsch schreibst und viel im Forum schreibst. Wir wollen doch nicht, dass sich andere das noch abschauen, so wie den berüchtigten "Standart", das "Quitschen" und den "Tublessreifen", die im Forum gerne verwendet werden...
Auf die anderen Schreibfehler, die nicht regelmäßig wiederholt werden, bin ich ja bewusst schon gar nicht eingegangen.


----------



## boxy (24. März 2018)

Jedenfalls sollte man die Pedale mit dem Inbus mehr als nur Handfest anziehen.
Da es ja eh meist 8'er sind, kann man da schon gut anziehen (ggf. die kurze Verlängerung der Ratsche oder der Inbus Satz als kleinen Hebel nutzen ...) So kommt man aber auch nicht IMHO über 35Nm, natürlich nicht übertreiben und anknallen wie ein ...


----------



## --- (24. März 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> und er wird sich bedanken.


Hey Hans, er hat sich doch bedankt bei dir, oder?



memphis35 schrieb:


> Ja , Hans . Danke für die Rechtschreibbelaberung .


----------



## bronks (24. März 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> So kommt man aber auch nicht IMHO über 35Nm, natürlich nicht übertreiben und anknallen wie ein ...


Wenn man einen kurzen Schlüssel mit 10 cm Hebel nimmt, dann muß man sich am Ende mit 35 kg anlehnen, um die 35Nm zu erreichen. Wenn jemand 70 kg wiegt, dann kann er dafür ein Gefühl entwickeln, indem er auf zwei solcher Stifte mit 8mm Durchmesser einen Handstand macht. Aber Achtung: Mit Schmerzen und Verletzungen ist zu rechnen.


----------



## FlowRider92 (24. März 2018)

bronks schrieb:


> Wenn man einen kurzen Schlüssel mit 10 cm Hebel nimmt, dann muß man sich am Ende mit 35 kg anlehnen, um die 35Nm zu erreichen. Wenn jemand 70 kg wiegt, dann kann er dafür ein Gefühl entwickeln, indem er auf zwei solcher Stifte mit 8mm Durchmesser einen Handstand macht. Aber Achtung: Mit Schmerzen und Verletzungen ist zu rechnen.



Die Vorstellung, dass jemand das wirklich macht und es am Ende auch noch funktioniert


----------



## memphis35 (25. März 2018)

Weshalb ein Pedalschlüssel auch so aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (25. März 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Weshalb ein Pedalschlüssel auch so aussieht ...


Das sind Spezalausführungen für Leute, denen kein Gang leicht genug zu treten ist und denen jede Bremse zu wenig Bremskfraft hat.


----------



## goodie (25. März 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Und so kann es aussehen wenn man viel zu leicht anschraubt /QUOTE]
> 
> Würden an dieser Stelle sogenannte Pedal Washer wie sie von Sram angeboten werden nichts bringen?


----------



## goodie (25. März 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Und so kann es aussehen wenn man viel zu leicht anschraubt



Würden an dieser Stelle sogenannte Pedal Washer wie sie von Sram angeboten werden nichts bringen?


----------



## bronks (25. März 2018)

goodie schrieb:


> Würden an dieser Stelle sogenannte Pedal Washer wie sie von Sram angeboten werden nichts bringen?


Ich habe mich auch gefragt, ob der sogenannten Pedal Washer ein geeigneter Ersatz für das Gewinde sein könnte.


----------



## boxy (25. März 2018)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch gefragt, ob der sogenannten Pedal Washer ein geeigneter Ersatz für das Gewinde sein könnte.



Denke das diese nicht wirklich bei diesem Problem so viel bringen würden, da ja das eigentliche Problem das defekte Gewinde ist!
Diese Pedal Washer sind ja eigentlich "nur" Unterleg-Scheiben welche zwischen Kurbelarm und Pedal gelegt werden und die Anschraubfläche bei Carbon usw. zu schützen ... 

Was diese evtl. bringen würden, wäre eine Erleichterung bei Sichtkontrolle, kann man diese bewegen ist das Pedal lose ^^


----------



## garbel (25. März 2018)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch gefragt, ob der sogenannten Pedal Washer ein geeigneter Ersatz für das Gewinde sein könnte.



Kurbel wegschmeißen oder mit Helicoil reparieren (lassen) und dann eine Pedal-Unterlegscheibe verwenden.

Und nein, man braucht für die Pedalmontage nicht zwingend einen Drehmo. Einfach "ordentlich fest" funktioniert bei mir seit 30 Jahren.


----------



## Twenty9er (26. März 2018)

Drehmomentschlüssel funtkionieren in der Regel nur in eine Richtung. Schrauben haben Rechtsgewinde - meistens.
Wenn man kein Gefühl hat wann 35 Nm errreicht sind, kann man das eine Pedal nach Drehmoment festschrauben und händisch mit Inbusschlüssel testen, wie fest das ist. Dann das andere Pedal von Hand genauso fest schrauben.


----------



## Skwal (26. März 2018)

Im Markt für den normalen Endkunden, gibt es eigentlich keinen Drehmomentschlüssel, der NICHT umschaltbar auf Rechts/Links ist!


----------



## MadFerret (26. März 2018)

Die meisten sind umschaltbar, lösen aber nur im Uhrzeigersinn aus. Drehmomentschlüssel die in beiden Richtungen auslösen sind teurer oder man besorgt sich einen mit Durchsteck-Vierkant. Dann hat man das Problem nicht.


----------



## xrated (26. März 2018)

Die teuren Drehmo sind fast alle ohne Umschalter.

An der SLX Kurbel damals hatten sich auch regelmäßig die Pedale gelockert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (26. März 2018)

@MadFerret
Könntest du vielleicht einen Link zu so einem Drehmoment Schlüssel, welcher umschaltbar ist dann aber nur rechtsrum misst, posten?


----------



## xrated (26. März 2018)

dann suche mal nach Rahsol,Promat,Carolus,Stahlwille


----------



## MadFerret (26. März 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Wera/Drehmomentschluessel-mit-Umschaltratsche-p45301/

oder

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Proxxon/Drehmomentschluessel-MicroClick-p31005/

Beide umschaltbar, lösen aber nur im Rechtslauf aus. Ich hab einen mit Durchsteck-Vierkant, damit kann man dann auch LH-Schrauben/Muttern auf Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## Lochgraeber (26. März 2018)

Ich hab den kleinen Proxxon (3-15 Nm) und er löst in beide Richtungen aus.

Edit: bei bike-components steht ja in der Beschreibung, dass er nur für Rechtslauf misst. Meinen hab ich woanders gekauft, ist aber auch der mc15. 
Wenn man 35 Nm will, ist der allerdings eh der Falsche und wie genau der links rum ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Skwal (26. März 2018)

Okay, mein Fehler. Ich war mir sicher dass die Schlüssel dann auch Linkslauf messen, wenn man umschaltet.


----------



## MadFerret (26. März 2018)

Das waren ja nur Beispiele, ohne direkten Zusammenhang zum Thema, Entschuldigung dafür. Den Proxxon habe ich auch und für den Bereich 10-100 Nm einen von Promat mit besagtem Durchsteck-Vierkant. Von Syntace gibt es ja den größeren Bruder zum Torque Tool im Bereich 10-80 Nm. Damit dürfte man zumindest am Fahrrad alles abdecken. Aber um einmal Pedale anzuziehen, würd ich mir einen Drehmoment-Schlüssel leihen (falls möglich).


----------



## Lochgraeber (26. März 2018)

Misst dein Proxxon denn links rum? Würde mich echt mal interessieren. Ich bin grad neugierig geworden und habe das Auslösemoment bei eingestellten 5 Nm mal überprüft:
In eine 5mm-Nuss am Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich einen 5mm-inbus gesteckt und in 10cm vom Anfang mit einer Kofferwaage (eigentlich gekauft, um Fahrräder zu wiegen) "gemessen", wann er auslöst. Rechts herum waren es ~4,8 Kg, links rum 4-4,8 (besonders genau ist das nicht).
Diese Methode habe ich auch für heikle Schrauben benutzt, bevor ich einen Drehmomentschlüssel hatte und +-20% Genauigkeit liegen für mich noch im Rahmen, wenn ich entsprechend 20% vom Ziel abziehe. Es ist dabei wichtig, an der richtigen Stelle vom Hebel zu ziehen und möglichst gerade.
Meine Pedale sind übrigens einfach nach Gefühl angezogen.


----------



## FlowRider92 (26. März 2018)

MadFerret schrieb:


> Beide umschaltbar, lösen aber nur im Rechtslauf aus. Ich hab einen mit Durchsteck-Vierkant, damit kann man dann auch LH-Schrauben/Muttern auf Drehmoment anziehen.




Mal in Laiensprache ausgedrückt: Heißt das, dass man zwar in beide Richtungen festziehen kann, aber nur in einer Richtung das Feedback durch das Klicken bekommt und somit in der andern Richtung auch gleich einen ganz normalen Inbus nehmen kann?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. März 2018)

Ja.
Und wie gesund es für den Drehmomentschlüssel ist, wenn man in nicht-indexierter Richtung ordentlich Kraft ausübt, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht kann da jemand etwas dazu schreiben, der sich besser auskennt. Ich weiß nicht, wie der Antrieb in meinem aufgebaut ist. Vielleicht ist es ja auch völlig unkritisch, aber ich nehme dann lieber einen normalen Inbus-/Torxschlüssel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Happy (26. März 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Was Du regelmäßig meinst, wenn Du "abhacken" schreibst...



+ außerdem hört es sich so brutal an xD

Zum Thema: Was ich bis jetzt immer gemacht hab, war, einfach das Gewinde mit ein bisschen Montagepaste zu beschmieren, dann gut handfest anziehen. Nach fest kommt ab... Aber mit einem Inbusschlüssel, auch mit einem langen, muss man sich dafür schon ein bisschen arg anstellen.
Das Lösen ist eher das, was mich manchmal nervt. Den Kurbelarm als Hilfe verwenden und dicke Handschuhe anziehen, vorsichtig ran tasten (man kann ja v.a. auf der Kettenblattseite böse abrutschen), das klappt bei mir am besten. Notfalls per Fuß


----------



## memphis35 (26. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> einen ganz normalen Inbus nehmen kann?


Was ist ein normaler Inbus ?


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann da jemand etwas dazu schreiben


Ich habe einen Gedore der bis 150 Nm geht und ich hauptsächlich zum Autoreifenwechseln verwende zum öffnen einer angeknallten Radmutter verwendet ( mit einem Rohr als Verlängerung ) . Das wars für die Drehmomentfunktion .


----------



## bronks (26. März 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Was ist ein normaler Inbus ?


Das ist der Inbus, welcher dafür vorgeschrieben ist. Ich mag diese übertriebene Verwendung von unverständlichen Fremdwörtern auch nicht.


----------



## garbel (26. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Mal in Laiensprache ausgedrückt: Heißt das, dass man zwar in beide Richtungen festziehen kann, aber nur in einer Richtung das Feedback durch das Klicken bekommt und somit in der andern Richtung auch gleich einen ganz normalen Inbus nehmen kann?



Alle Drehmos die ich kenne, haben in der anderen Richtung ne Ratsche.


----------



## microbat (26. März 2018)

Syntace Torque Tool 10 - 80 Nm
+
Hazet 2250 - 4 Adapter 1/2 zu 1/4
+
entsprechenden Inbus Bit
+
Fett und eben „nur“ 25 bis 30 Nm
+
alle halbe Jahre mal lösen, säubern und wieder befestigen
=
(fast) keine Probleme

Merke: nach fest kommt ab 
...und 25 Nm sind fest


----------



## sharky (27. März 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ja , Hans . Danke für die Rechtschreibbelaberung .





Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön: Weise einen schlauen Menschen auf einen Fehler hin, und er wird sich bedanken. Weise einen dummen darauf hin, und er wird dich beleidigen...
> 
> War kein Angriff, sondern lediglich ein Hinweis, weil Du es regelmäßig falsch schreibst und viel im Forum schreibst. Wir wollen doch nicht, dass sich andere das noch abschauen, so wie den berüchtigten "Standart", das "Quitschen" und den "Tublessreifen", die im Forum gerne verwendet werden...
> Auf die anderen Schreibfehler, die nicht regelmäßig wiederholt werden, bin ich ja bewusst schon gar nicht eingegangen.


nanana... der @memphis35 ist kein Dummer und auch kein blöder. Aber er ist halt auch Österreicher. Da gibts schon sprachliche Unterschiede. Und jetzt habt euch wieder lieb 


Back on topic: 40nm find ich ne Menge und einen drehmo hab ich auch noch nicht benutzt. Die letzten 25 Jahre ging alles trotzdem gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. März 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> nanana... der
> 
> @memphis35 ist kein Dummer und auch kein blöder. Aber er ist halt auch Österreicher. Da gibts schon sprachliche Unterschiede. Und jetzt habt euch wieder lieb


Das Thema ist doch schon erledigt.


----------



## feedyourhead (27. März 2018)

garbel schrieb:


> Alle Drehmos die ich kenne, haben in der anderen Richtung ne Ratsche.


Und bei manchen (die du nicht kennst) lässt sich diese Ratsche umschalten.
Z.B. beim oben genannten Proxxon.
https://www.proxxon.com/de/industrial/23345.php#data

Würde mich stark wundern, wenn der Rechts-/Linkslauf zwar als Feature beworben wird, man ihn aber nicht nutzen darf?


----------



## garbel (27. März 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Und bei manchen (die du nicht kennst) lässt sich diese Ratsche umschalten.



Doch die kenn ich auch. Und ich kenn auch die, bei denen man den Vierkant umstecken muß. Aber immer haben die ne Ratsche. Anders wäre so ein Ding ja auch grauenhaft zu bedienen.


----------



## feedyourhead (27. März 2018)

garbel schrieb:


> Aber immer haben die ne Ratsche.


Was aber ja auch kein Problem ist. 

Es passt nur nicht als Antwort auf das hier:


FlowRider92 schrieb:


> al in Laiensprache ausgedrückt: Heißt das, dass man zwar in beide Richtungen festziehen kann, aber nur in einer Richtung das Feedback durch das Klicken bekommt und somit in der andern Richtung auch gleich einen ganz normalen Inbus nehmen kann?



Es geht ja darum, ob ein umschaltbarer Drehmoment Schaden nimmt, wenn man Schrauben damit löst. Und ob er auslöst wenn er umgeschaltet ist.

Zugegebenermaßen ist die Frage von @FlowRider92 nicht sehr sinnvoll. Oder was will er beim Lösen der Schraube messen?
Ja, die Linkslauffunktion ist dafür gedacht, Schrauben zu lösen und eben nicht umstecken zu müssen/auf einen "normalen" Inbusschlüssel zu wechseln. Und ja, meistens ist es auch sinnvoll, wenn der Drehmomentschlüssel beim Linkslauf nicht auslöst sondern einfach fest ist.


----------



## memphis35 (27. März 2018)

Und dann gibt es noch diejenigen Drehmos die ein Ein-od. Aufsteckwerkzeug benötigen


----------



## garbel (27. März 2018)

Ham wir ja bald alle Arten von Drehmos durch...


----------



## sharky (27. März 2018)

es gibt sogar dremos die nur in eine richtung gehen. mein gedore mini zum beispiel


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. März 2018)

Ich mach jetzt gleich ne Galerie auf "Zeigt her Eure Drehomentschlüssel"...


----------



## sharky (27. März 2018)

wird auch zeit. so eine werkstatt- und werkzeuggalerie fehlt. eigentlich sollte man ein haupt-unterforum "werkzeug" machen mit unterforen wie im techtalk. da hier eh jede randerscheinung ein eigenes unterforum bekommt wäre das allemal sinniger als z.B. bike-orienteering...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. März 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> bike-orienteering...


Gibt's das noch? Das war doch immer so klasse, wenn das wieder ein Einsteiger mit der Kaufberatung verwechselt und gefragt hat, ob er lieber das Ruddy Dax für 347 € oder das Megaflow für 289 € kaufen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. März 2018)

Keine Ahnung. Aber ich könnte da mal wieder nach einer Orientierung fragen wenn ich mir bei was unsicher bin


----------



## FlowRider92 (27. März 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Zugegebenermaßen ist die Frage von @FlowRider92 nicht sehr sinnvoll. Oder was will er beim Lösen der Schraube messen?
> Ja, die Linkslauffunktion ist dafür gedacht, Schrauben zu lösen und eben nicht umstecken zu müssen/auf einen "normalen" Inbusschlüssel zu wechseln. Und ja, meistens ist es auch sinnvoll, wenn der Drehmomentschlüssel beim Linkslauf nicht auslöst sondern einfach fest ist.



Nein da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Natürlich will Ich nichts beim lösen messen. Es geht darum dass die Pedale ja links und rechts unterschiedliche Gewinderichtungen haben. Daher die notwendige Umschaltung der Drehrichtung, wobei der Schlüssel dann eben idealerweise in beide Richtungen auslöst und nicht "nur" dreht. Aber korrigier mich gerne wenn ich falsch liege damit.


----------



## feedyourhead (27. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Nein da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Natürlich will nichts beim lösen messen. Es geht darum dass die Pedale ja links und rechts unterschiedliche Gewinderichtungen haben. Daher die notwendige Umschaltung der Drehrichtung, wobei der Schlüssel dann eben idealerweise in beide Richtungen auslöst und nicht "nur" dreht.


Sorry, ja das hab ich wirklich falsch verstanden. Nur überflogen und nicht an Linksgewinde gedacht...


----------



## RetroRider (27. März 2018)

Bei Nukeproof stehen 40 Nm in der Anleitung.


----------



## prince67 (27. März 2018)

MadFerret schrieb:


> Ich hab einen mit Durchsteck-Vierkant, damit kann man dann auch LH-Schrauben/Muttern auf Drehmoment anziehen.


Bei einem Durchsteck-Vierkant muss das Werkzeug nur in einer Richtung auslösen.


----------



## Ringmaul (28. März 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön: Weise einen schlauen Menschen auf einen Fehler hin, und er wird sich bedanken. Weise einen dummen darauf hin, und er wird dich beleidigen...
> 
> War kein Angriff, sondern lediglich ein Hinweis, weil Du es regelmäßig falsch schreibst und viel im Forum schreibst. Wir wollen doch nicht, dass sich andere das noch abschauen, so wie den berüchtigten "Standart", das "Quitschen" und den "Tublessreifen", die im Forum gerne verwendet werden...
> Auf die anderen Schreibfehler, die nicht regelmäßig wiederholt werden, bin ich ja bewusst schon gar nicht eingegangen.


Gute Güte, wieso ist dir das so wichtig? Man versteht doch, was einer meint, ob da nun ein c zu viel ist oder nicht.
Ihn dann noch indirekt als dumm zu bezeichne, finde ich ziemlich kleingeistig.
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Sprache und Sprechen und der spiegelt sich auch in Foren wider (und manchmal auch wieder  ).


----------



## simon phoenix (29. März 2018)

Wer für Pedale einen Drehmo braucht, sollte alles im Shop machen lassen. Schraubt ihr an Kallinen auch nur mit Drehmo dran rum? Geht ja sonst kaum und wie messt ihr den Penetrationsdruck?


----------



## memphis35 (29. März 2018)

simon phoenix schrieb:


> Geht ja sonst kaum und wie messt ihr den Penetrationsdruck?


Natürlich mit dem Penetrationsdruckmesser . Hast du keinen ?


----------



## sharky (29. März 2018)

simon phoenix schrieb:


> Wer für Pedale einen Drehmo braucht, sollte alles im Shop machen lassen. Schraubt ihr an Kallinen auch nur mit Drehmo dran rum? Geht ja sonst kaum und wie messt ihr den Penetrationsdruck?


da ist was wahres dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. März 2018)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Gute Güte, wieso ist dir das so wichtig? Man versteht doch, was einer meint, ob da nun ein c zu viel ist oder nicht.
> Ihn dann noch indirekt als dumm zu bezeichne, finde ich ziemlich kleingeistig.
> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Sprache und Sprechen und der spiegelt sich auch in Foren wider (und manchmal auch wieder  ).


Das darfst Du gerne so sehen. Ich meine jedoch, dass man nachlesen kann, dass ich ihn nicht wegen eines Tipfehlers oder Schreibfehlers als dumm bezeichnet habe (das wäre in der Tat kleingeistig), sondern weil er auf einen freundlichen Hinweis mit einer Beleidigung reagiert hat (Die Karrikatur mit dem pickligen Teenager, der sich an sein Schulbuch klammert, ist ja allgemein bekannt, nehme ich an.)
Kleiner Unterschied, oder?

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die Schriftsprache noch nicht komplett verloren geben sollte. Und wenn diverse Fehler am laufenden Band gemacht werden, meine ich, dass man durchaus mal darauf hinweisen kann. Wenn hier ein Nicht-Muttersprachler, ein Zwölfjähriger oder ein Legastheniker Fehler macht, würde ich das wohl nicht machen. Aber bei einem gestandenen Forenmitglied, das viel schreibt und auch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion hat - ob er will oder nicht - finde ich das durchaus nicht daneben.
Wenn hier jemand Achse statt Welle schreibt, Schieblehre statt Messschieber usw., wird er ja auch berichtigt. Und wenn einer Imbus schreibt, finden sich auch gleich zwanzig Leute, die darauf hinweisen.

Falls Dich diese Antwort nicht befriedigt, Du noch weitere Fragen zu dem Thema hast oder mich weiter zurechtweisen möchtest, bitte lieber per PM. Ich meine eigentlich, dass öffentlich zu diesem Thema genug geschrieben wurde und man den Thread wieder dem ursprünglichen Thema überlassen sollte.


----------



## Ringmaul (29. März 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das darfst Du gerne so sehen. Ich meine jedoch, dass man nachlesen kann, dass ich ihn nicht wegen eines Tipfehlers oder Schreibfehlers als dumm bezeichnet habe (das wäre in der Tat kleingeistig), sondern weil er auf einen freundlichen Hinweis mit einer Beleidigung reagiert hat (Die Karrikatur mit dem pickligen Teenager, der sich an sein Schulbuch klammert, ist ja allgemein bekannt, nehme ich an.)
> Kleiner Unterschied, oder?



Ich hab nur gesehen, dass er sich für dein "Belehrungsblabla" bedankt, eine Beleidigung hab ich auch jetzt nicht gefunden.



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die Schriftsprache noch nicht komplett verloren geben sollte. Und wenn diverse Fehler am laufenden Band gemacht werden, meine ich, dass man durchaus mal darauf hinweisen kann. Wenn hier ein Nicht-Muttersprachler, ein Zwölfjähriger oder ein Legastheniker Fehler macht, würde ich das wohl nicht machen. Aber bei einem gestandenen Forenmitglied, das viel schreibt und auch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion hat - ob er will oder nicht - finde ich das durchaus nicht daneben.
> Wenn hier jemand Achse statt Welle schreibt, Schieblehre statt Messschieber usw., wird er ja auch berichtigt. Und wenn einer Imbus schreibt, finden sich auch gleich zwanzig Leute, die darauf hinweisen.



Ja, genau, es finden sich leider immer mehr Rechthaber, die ihre Besserwisserei heraushängen lassen.
Schriftsprache komplett verloren geben? Geht´s vielleicht eine Nummer kleiner? Wenn du deine Besserwisserei als eine Art "Mission gegen den Verlust der Schriftsprache" verkaufen willst, dann, mit Verlaub, ist das für mich purer Größenwahn.
Ich sag es noch mal: Schrift(sprache) hat nichts mit Schreiben oder Sprechen zu tun.
Und woher weißt du denn, wer Legastheniker ist und wer nicht? Und ein Legastheniker muss sich dann erst öffentlich (oder in deinem Fall per PM?) outen, damit er als "gestandenes Forenmitglied" (mMn noch so etwas, was es nur in deinem Kopf gibt) durchgeht und sich irrelevante Rechtschreibfehler erlauben darf?
Vorbildfunktion?? Wo nimmst du das alles her, frage ich mich.. Das hier ist nur ein Forum, da hat es keine Vorbilder oder sonstigen Führer.
Hier mal ein vorbildlicher Satz für dich: leben und leben lassen.




Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Falls Dich diese Antwort nicht befriedigt, Du noch weitere Fragen zu dem Thema hast oder mich weiter zurechtweisen möchtest, bitte lieber per PM. Ich meine eigentlich, dass öffentlich zu diesem Thema genug geschrieben wurde und man den Thread wieder dem ursprünglichen Thema überlassen sollte.


Nein, danke. Genug gesagt wurde in jedem Fall zum Thema Drehmomentschlüssel und Pedalmontage, daher hält der Thread das schon aus.
Aber "weiter zurechtweisen"? Hier noch mal mein Post, auf den du dich beziehst:

_Gute Güte, wieso ist dir das so wichtig? Man versteht doch, was einer meint, ob da nun ein c zu viel ist oder nicht.
Ihn dann noch indirekt als dumm zu bezeichne, finde ich ziemlich kleingeistig.
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Sprache und Sprechen und der spiegelt sich auch in Foren wider (und manchmal auch wieder  )._

Ich ging lediglich auf den Inhalt deines Posts ein und habe erklärt, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen Sprache und Sprechen/Schreiben gibt.
Zurechtweisen.. das wäre aus meiner Sicht z.B. wenn ich statt auf den Inhalt nur auf Formfehler wie z.B. Rechtschreibfehler eingegangen wäre.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. März 2018)

Wie gesagt: Ich gehe darauf hier nicht mehr ein. Du willst es teilweise nicht kapieren und hast teilweise eine andere Sicht auf die Dinge. Witzig übrigens, dass Du Dich hier zum Stellvertreter aufschwingst, nachdem für memphis35 selbst das Thema offensichtlich genauso erledigt war wie für mich.
Ich habe Dir angeboten, das per PM auszutauschen, wenn Du hier noch ein solch dringendes Austauschbedürfnis hast. Das möchtest Du offensichtlich nicht, sondern lieber noch ein bisschen öffentliches Virtue-Signalling betreiben. Auch gut.


----------



## feedyourhead (29. März 2018)

Den Einen nerven eben die teilweise wirklich krassen Rechtschreibfehler (bei "nen Punkt abhacken" dreht sich auch bei mir der Magen um) den Anderen die ständigen Besserwisser, die keine Gelegenheit auslassen andere zu verbessern.

Ein kurzer Hinweis wie @Geisterfahrer das gemacht hat (gerade wenn der Fehler wiederholt kommt) ist aber doch durchaus angebracht.

Was wirklich nervt sind doch dann immer diese ewige Diskussionen wegen irgendeiner blöden Kleinigkeit, und dann geht es los mit "warum ist Dir das so wichtig" ich finde das "xxx". Was ist die Ziel einer solchen Diskussion? 

Und das obwohl das Thema eigentlich schon lange abgehakt  ist...


----------



## fone (29. März 2018)

Drehmomentschlüssel?  Geil.


----------



## feedyourhead (29. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel? Geil.


Bitte formulieren Sie ganze Sätze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (29. März 2018)

Einen Drehmomentschlüssel zu benutzen, um Pedale festzuschrauben, finde ich geil, weil es etwas sehr total Durchgeknalltes! ist.


----------



## feedyourhead (29. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Einen Drehmomentschlüssel zu benutzen, um Pedale festzuschrauben, finde ich geil, weil es etwas sehr total Durchgeknalltes! ist.


Zumal es mit den meisten Drehmomentschlüsseln wohl auch einfach nicht funktioniert.

Da steht halt dann was von XY Nm in den Anleitungen, dann sind die Leute verunsichert.
Gesunder Menschenverstand stirbt langsam aus...

Nur in wenigen Ausnahmefällen braucht man am MTB einen Drehmomentschlüssel...


----------



## memphis35 (29. März 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich meine eigentlich, dass öffentlich zu diesem Thema genug geschrieben wurde





feedyourhead schrieb:


> Und das obwohl das Thema eigentlich schon lange abgehakt  ist.



Macht weiter , macht doch Spaß aber verletzt euch nicht ernsthaft


----------



## xxxT (29. März 2018)

*Drehmomentschlüssel für Pedalmontage?
solange man sich nicht die hose mit ner kneifzange anzieht ist ja alles gut.*


----------



## FlowRider92 (30. März 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> *Drehmomentschlüssel für Pedalmontage?
> solange man sich nicht die hose mit ner kneifzange anzieht ist ja alles gut.*








feedyourhead schrieb:


> Zumal es mit den meisten Drehmomentschlüsseln wohl auch einfach nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Da steht halt dann was von XY Nm in den Anleitungen, dann sind die Leute verunsichert.
> Gesunder Menschenverstand stirbt langsam aus...
> ...



Ich nenn es mangelnde Erfahrung, da fragt man lieber erstmal nach bevor man was kaputt macht. Aber du nennst es gesunder Menschenverstand, weil du offensichtlich schon mit deinem gesamten Wissen auf die Welt gekommen bist. Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## feedyourhead (30. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Ich nenn es mangelnde Erfahrung, da fragt man lieber erstmal nach bevor man was kaputt macht. Aber du nennst es gesunder Menschenverstand, weil du offensichtlich schon mit deinem gesamten Wissen auf die Welt gekommen bist. Glückwunsch dazu.


Wenn du bei jeder einzelnen Schraubverbindung erneut das "Wissen" oder die "Erfahrung" sammeln musst ist es eben genau kein gesunder Menschenverstand...


----------



## FlowRider92 (30. März 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wenn du bei jeder einzelnen Schraubverbindung erneut das "Wissen" oder die "Erfahrung" sammeln musst ist es eben genau kein gesunder Menschenverstand...



Wer sagt das? Es ging und geht nur um eine einzige. Das Problem ist wenn Menschen falsche Prämissen machen  und dann falsche Konklusionen daraus ziehen.


----------



## feedyourhead (30. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Es ging und geht nur um eine einzige. Das Problem ist wenn Menschen falsche Prämissen machen und dann falsche Konklusionen daraus ziehen.


Nein, das Problem ist nicht zu erkennen, dass ein Drehmomentschlüssel zu Pedalmontage unnötig ist... 

Warum denkst Du dass allein die Frage so viele lächerlich finden? Weil sie (allein aufgrund ihres gesunden Menschenverstandes) nie darauf kämen, dass man da einen Drehmoment bräuchte...


----------



## FlowRider92 (30. März 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Nein, das Problem ist nicht zu erkennen, dass ein Drehmomentschlüssel zu Pedalmontage unnötig ist...
> 
> Warum denkst Du dass allein die Frage so viele lächerlich finden? Weil sie (allein aufgrund ihres gesunden Menschenverstandes) nie darauf kämen, dass man da einen Drehmoment bräuchte...




Du kennst leider nicht den Unterschied zwischen gesundem Menschenverstand und Erfahrung. Und Erfahrung ist es schon dann, wenn man es nur ein einziges mal gemacht hat. Das habe ich nicht, da Mountainbiken für mich ein neues Hobby ist. 
Aber frei nach dem Twain Zitat "Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience." schreib ich jetzt nichts mehr hierzu. Ich kann es dir nur erklären, aber nicht auch noch für dich verstehen.


----------



## FlowRider92 (30. März 2018)

Eine Sache kann ich mir allerdings nicht verkneifen. Es ist ganz lustig dass Menschen wie du dazu neigen falsche Behauptungen aufzustellen und diese dann nutzen zu wollen um ihren Standpunkt zu untermauern. Niemand außer dir hat gesagt, dass die Frage lächerlich ist. Im Gegenteil, die Frage ist längst beantwortet von vielen netten Forumsmitgliedern. Auch die Behauptung ich würde bei jeder einzelnen Schraube nachfragen müssen, stammt einzig und allein aus deiner Fantasie. Sehr amüsant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (30. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Du kennst leider nicht den Unterschied zwischen gesundem Menschenverstand und Erfahrung. Und Erfahrung ist es schon dann, wenn man es nur ein einziges mal gemacht hat. Das habe ich nicht, da Mountainbiken für mich ein neues Hobby ist.
> Aber frei nach dem Twain Zitat "Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience." schreib ich jetzt nichts mehr hierzu. Ich kann es dir nur erklären, aber nicht auch noch für dich verstehen.


Erfahrung ist, wenn ich viele Schrauben angezogen hab, und das Wissen über die verschiedenen Ergebnisse angesammelt hab.

Gesunder Menschenverstand ist die wirkenden Kräfte abschätzen zu können, die Flächen auf die der Druck wirkt, und dann unter Beachtung des Materials darauf schließen kann, ob es kritisch ist, wenn die Verbindung mit z.B. 20% mehr oder weniger Drehmoment angezogen wird.

Ganz ohne Erfahrung oder Wissen, kann es natürlich auch keinen gesunden Menschenverstand geben. Grundlegende physikalische Kenntnisse sollte man schon voraussetzen können von jemandem der selbst am Bike schraubt
(Ist schließlich auch sicherheitsrelevant).

Da es mir aber zu blöd ist mit jemanden zu diskutieren, der die anscheinend nicht hat, mich mal direkt als "stupid" und





FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Menschen wie du


bezeichnet bin ich hier raus... 



FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Niemand außer dir hat gesagt, dass die Frage lächerlich ist


 Nein natürlich nicht.


----------



## FlowRider92 (30. März 2018)

Jetzt mal ne ganz ernsthafte und unironische Frage.. liest du eigentlich was du selbst schreibst?  Du hast mir den gesunden Menschenverstand abgesprochen und dann echauffierst du dich als stupid bezeichnet zu werden. Hier wird offensichtlich mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Aber gut. Reicht jetzt auch mit dieser unsinnigen Diskussion.


----------



## memphis35 (30. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> schreib ich jetzt nichts mehr hierzu.


Konsequent zu sein scheint auch nicht dein Metier zu sein . Das du weder Erfahrung noch gesunden Menschenverstand hast hat sich ja schon herauskristallisiert . Jetzt kommt noch Inkonsequenz dazu . So lernt man sich besser kennen .
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall frohe Ostern .


----------



## RetroRider (30. März 2018)

Tja, ich find Montageständer, Lenkerhörnchen, Bikepflegemittel und Klickpedale überflüssig. Aber nicht DMS bei Pedalen. Aber in Zukunft geh ich mal auf 40 Nm hoch.


----------



## FlowRider92 (30. März 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Konsequent zu sein scheint auch nicht dein Metier zu sein . Das du weder Erfahrung noch gesunden Menschenverstand hast hat sich ja schon herauskristallisiert . Jetzt kommt noch Inkonsequenz dazu . So lernt man sich besser kennen .
> Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall frohe Ostern .



Und *dass* du der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht mächtig bist ebenso...  Wünsch dir auch frohe Ostern. Vielleicht schenkt dir jemand mal einen Duden.


----------



## S-H-A (30. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Und *dass* du der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht mächtig bist ebenso...  Wünsch dir auch frohe Ostern. Vielleicht schenkt dir jemand mal einen Duden.



Und dir ein wenig Feingefühl und Sachverstand. Hier so ein TamTam wg Pedalen. Eines der wenigen Teile am Bike wo es selbst bei +/- 10Nm Latte ist. Lächerlich!


----------



## memphis35 (30. März 2018)

FlowRider92 schrieb:


> Und *dass* du der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht mächtig bist ebenso...


Dafür bin ich Konsequent , habe gesunden Menschenverstand , jede Menge Erfahrung .
Willst tauschen ? Dann klappt es mit den Bikereparaturen .
Und jetzt bin ich raus . Aber Konsequent .


----------

